# Is my period normal?



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

All of my life I've heard that during our periods we only loose between 5 and 7 tablespoons of blood.... Well soaking in the hot bath for 3O min to relieve my cramps turns the water RED RED RED. I use cloth pads and go through 6-8 of the extra long extra thick ones every day for 3 days. Then for 2 days I have a lighter flow and go through about 4 pads a day (this isn't counting night time). I'm about to just start wearing depends because I leak so much (not as much as I used to with disposable pads though). We've been TTC for 2 years now, DTD every time I ovulate, abstaining about a week before. I have terrible dismenoreah. I have to take vicodin to get through the first 3 days (can't take NSAIDs anymore because of stomach surgery). I'm thinking of going on the pill for a couple of months. Every time I've gotten pregnant it's been immediately after stopping BCPs. I'm just sacred to take them now because I have Anticardiolipin antibodies.

Now TMI alert!!

Poor DH....last month I fell asleep in the tub with just my nose sticking out of the water. The hot water felt so good and relieved my cramps so I relaxed and passed out.......DH came in to check on my because I'd been so long...he though I'd bled to death and started SCREAMING...which startled me awake and made me sink....breathing in that nasty bloody water!!! I'd bled alot and there were a lot of clots. I had to shower off because I was covered. My dh almost fainted














So guys.....what do you think is up?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

fibroids? friend of mine had a fiboid and she bled a lot.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I guess it's possible, but not likely. It's been this way since I was about 16 years old and I'm 31 now. I've had multiple sonograms after miscarriages and nothing's shown up in those. I was hoping that my period would get lighter with weightloss...well I lost about 112 lbs and am now only slightly overweight...didn't help at all







: I used to take 1 aleve every morning for 3 days, starting 3 days before my period and it would almost completely prevent the cramps...but I had gastric bypass and can't take aleve, aspirin, motrin or advil anymore







I use portable heating pads (sucks in summer time) and hot baths..but I run a home daycare and just have to be miserable for 3 days a week from the cramps because I can't take narcotics during business hours unless there is another adult responsible for the kids. They're seriously as bad as labor pains (not as bad as transition when my head spins 360 degress and I spew pea soup. I actually like being pregnant (despite having to give myself injections in the stomache every 12 hours to stay that wayd and morning noon and night sickness for 6 months) because I don't have cramps for 9 months, lol.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sorry momma. I was just reaching with that one.. I feel your pain. I have extremely painful periods with no cause found yet, no heavy bleeding though. It really does impact your life









hav eyou had your thyroid checked? hypothyroidism can cause heavy, irregular and painful periods and make it hard to conceive. That was one of the things they tested me for (I'm not ttc yet but have a lot of the symptoms of hypothyroidism)


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Try taking shepherd's purse during your period. That might stymie the flow a bit.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfpmom* 
Try taking shepherd's purse during your period. That might stymie the flow a bit.

THANKYOU


----------

